
Planting GMOs kills so many bugs that it helps non-GMO crops - Mononokay
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/planting-gmos-kills-so-many-bugs-that-it-helps-non-gmo-crops/?
======
ralusek
Good example of side effects that could and should, but often aren't,
predicted when modeling the impact of a modification. Not harping on GMOs, I
think they're great, I'm just saying I hope they consider externalities
responsibly. In this particular case, the externalities seem to be a net
positive (unless you are a bug).

~~~
kwhitefoot
> (unless you are a bug).

Or something that depends on the bug.

